# rebuilding ka24de with forged parts, supercharging questions



## Zibba (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of or know anything about supercharging a ka24de, are there any manufactured kits around?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

From what I understand supercharging the KA is out of the question. I'm sure it can be done because anything can be done with enough time, skill, and money. But appartently it's a very difficult thing to do...


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

^Hopfully your kidding. There are a couple of people that makes kits for the ka. Also ka-t.org it a great place to for turboing the ka. www.boostdesigns.com is a good place for a turbo kit and parts. Greddy also makes a turbo kit for the ka. Hopes this helps alittle next time you should try searching it because this topic has been asked alot.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

240sxs1377 said:


> ^Hopfully your kidding. There are a couple of people that makes kits for the ka. Also ka-t.org it a great place to for turboing the ka. www.boostdesigns.com is a good place for a turbo kit and parts. Greddy also makes a turbo kit for the ka. Hopes this helps alittle next time you should try searching it because this topic has been asked alot.


obviously you dont know the difference between turbo charging, and super charging.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I've been looking into supercharging for a while (love my torque) and I have come up almost completely empty handed. All I have been able to gather is that you could use an sc14 supercharger from a Toyota Previa S/C because it will flow enough air and it's cheap and from a 4 cylinder, yadda yadda yadda. I don't know how it will fit or anything because I pretty mcuh gave up and am going to go turbo. I've heard of people thinking of using other chargers, but nothing ahs come of it. If you do supercharge, you are pretty much on your own, but let us know the results.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry i read the thing two fast and thought it had said turbocharge. But supercharging it would be pretty sweet. Always have that awsome whine of the supercharger. :thumbup:


----------



## Zibba (Apr 2, 2005)

yeah, I think I'm gonna turbo the rebuilt ka conservatively around 8 psi, I don't think there's really ample space in the right place for a supercharger in this car but it would be cool.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The custom intake manifold is gonna cost you about as much as a new big turbo anyway - then you have to buy the charger!
But I love supercharged cars. I used to drive around a 82 corolla with a 4AGZE transplant. Pokey.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Try the Honda S2000 supercharger, or a miata supercharger. Both these cars have engines about the same dimensions as an sr, and a ka. I'm personally looking into the miata supercharger by jackson racing. I don't care how hard or expensive it will be. I'm looking to find a supercharger kit for the sr. Who knows, if I have to custom make parts, I'll make more for sale.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

Youll make parts fora S/C... SR.. what about a GA  lol


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah look at the Miata SC kit like zelx2004 said. It uses the Eaton 60ci SC, has an adapter plate that allows you to run the piping from the SC to the TB (like a turbo). You could pick up a Eaton 92ci SC for pretty cheap sense they came stock on alot of domestic cars (ThunderBird, Pontiac GTP, Regal GS). You could even make the adapter for the SC contain a Air to water intercooler.

You could install the SC above the exhaust on the driver side of the motor, would just have to make a bracket to mount it. line it up with a built that drives the power steering or AC sense the water/alternator is on the wrong side. Route piping straight to the TB, down for a FMIC, or with a Air to Water intercooler mounted to the SC just straight to the TB. Then all you would have to worry about is tuning, and pluming the oil lines.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

this may be a little expensive at the moement, but If you want to look at the G35, or 350 hks kit. It comes with everything, you'll have to do a little custom work, but hey, It's HKS.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

look at this and tell me why it won't work on an sr. 

http://jmcustoms.com/images/feature miata/Miata Engine 09-20-03.jpg


You'll love me later.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

it wont fit between the exhaust manifold and the strut tower


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

it won't? It fits under the hood for a miata.....I always thought they were smaller. The only problem I could think of is the distributor. Maybe if I wired it like the Miata's coil packs.....


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Just sit it above the exhaust manifold, there is enough room. The neck is also smaller around and should allow clearance around/by the distributor.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7979863018&category=33741&sspagename=WDVW


----------

